# My Daddy passed yesterday



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Could you say a prayer for my Daddy? He passed away yesterday about 0200p. 
Some of you may know him. His name is Burlen Cody Ratliff of Baytown,tx.
He was a great man. I will miss him greatly.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bro. Loved ones will sure be missed tremendously. He is with his Lord & Savior now. Prayers going up brother.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers sent, may the God of all comfort be all the comfort you need at this time may you and your family draw the strength you need from Him in this season of your lives.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Done. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hurricane, so sorry to hear this. My prayers go out to you and your family. Unfortunately, I know what you are going through. If you need to talk PM me for my #.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hurricane, sorry for your loss. Lord Jesus, comfort those who mourn, bind up the broken hearted, strengthen those who are weak, heal the afflicted and be with those in this time of great loss. In Jesus name.
Amen


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that. Prayers sent for comfort and understanding.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Life Lessons*

You may have thought I didn't see,
Or that I hadn't heard,
Life lessons that you taught to me,
But I got every word.

Perhaps you thought I missed it all,
And that we'd grow apart,
But Dad, I picked up everything,
It's written on my heart.

Without you, Dad, I wouldn't be
The man I am today;
You built a strong foundation
No one can take away.

I've grown up with your values,
And I'm very glad I did;
So here's to you, dear father,
From your forever grateful kid.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. My God comfort you, give you strength & peace, and pour His love over you and your family during this time.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone. Your words are very comforting.... 
Mark.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for your loss brother be well for him ,we will all meet up yonder ,this Im sure of God words are true.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Hurricane, I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your Father. May the Good Lord be with you during this most difficult time. May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent up. Hang in there bud.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I lost my dad 15 years ago. I think about him daily, but I hope and pray that I will see him again. Time helps heal the pain, I will include you and your family in my prayers. God speed.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent

GOD Bless


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss- prayers to you and your family


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss
Praying for Gods comfort and peace for you and the family


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent for you and your family. RIP Dad! C2


----------

